

Meet Microsoft's Source Fource -- Developer Action Figures - mqt
http://msdn.microsoft.com/events/hero/sfbio/

======
nickb
Probably the silliest thing ever to come out of Redmond after Bob.

------
redorb
Honestly; Please, please tell me that someone didn't get paid on msft payroll
to create this stuff.

------
pius
They were just looking for an excuse to use Comic Sans.

